

Instapaper just became a social network - thankuz
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/11/instapaper-just-became-a-social-network/

======
badwetter
I've had an Instapaper account for some time. Have to admit though that I much
prefer Read-It-Later's way of doing things. Less intrusive.

